# Car buying and insurance Alberta



## jamieo (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello All,
I will be moving to BC in Oct to look for a business to purchase. My idea was to fly into Calgary buy a truck and a camper and then head off to BC to follow my dream.
Sounds easy right......... well I may have hit my first pot hole.
As`I said was going to buy a truck but by reading some of the threads it may be that I can't unless i have a permanent address which I don't until I purchase the business, anyway around this.
I've known of people 9 though I don't know them personally) who have bought a car in BC and travelled over to Toronto before selling it on and I guess it would have been fully insured.
Any input would be so appreciated.


----------

